# Smart ED



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.smartusa.com/models/electric-drive/overview.aspx

This may be one of the least expensive BEV's out there. Now that the Tesla Roadster is out of production, they are saying it is the only convertible.

A lease plan at $199 per month includes battery rental, a new concept.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

August 1st the lease price for one of these came down to $139 or less than $5 per day. The federal tax credit is retained by the Lessor but the California cash rebate is still available and just about covers the drive off costs. I took my bride to a dealer in Laguna Niguel and we acquired one. Still getting used to the features but this car takes up less space than my VW Cabriolet.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

How is the cargo capacity? Do you find yourself having to use a larger second vehicle often?


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't have the dimensions, but it can handle a full grocery cart from the market. Also the passenger seat folds down and back window opens so I can easily haul 10ft pipe or lumber from Home Depot. I use my other car for distances or picking up people from airport.


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome!

Are those available anywhere other than compliance states?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

rkarl89203 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Are those available anywhere other than compliance states?


They will be. When I went to a dealer here in MN, I was told that we would get them sometime in the first quarter of 2014.


----------



## lordryck (Nov 29, 2008)

I picked up a 2013 here in Connecticut on Saturday. 3 year lease was $283 out of pocket and $124/month. To my mind, they're giving them away. I've only had it 4 days but so far I love it. Fun little car which really doesn't feel that little on the inside.

At 110v it takes about 13 hours to recharge it which is barely enough time from getting home after work to leaving in the morning. I'll be installing a 240v charge station soon. That drops recharge time to about 4 hours.

Advertised range is 68 miles. Here in the cold weather (8f this morning) it drops to 44 miles. Plenty for my 18 mile commute even if I add some errands in.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

lordryck said:


> I picked up a 2013 here in Connecticut on Saturday. 3 year lease was $283 out of pocket and $124/month. To my mind, they're giving them away. I've only had it 4 days but so far I love it. Fun little car which really doesn't feel that little on the inside.


Wow, that is cheap. Is that kind of special deal or employer discount or something?


----------



## lordryck (Nov 29, 2008)

It was a manager's special at that dealership to move his last six 2013s. Helped by Smart giving him a $6300 incentive. There's a $2000 dealer incentive on the 2014s. Those are advertised at $1999 down and $139 although I have a friend who got one for no money down and slightly less than the $139.

I think Mercedes is pushing hard to move them out the door because their 107 MPGe goes a long way toward offsetting the sucky mileage some of their big luxury sedans get. I think they're having a hard time meeting the governments corporate average mileage standard.


----------



## hardwired (Sep 11, 2007)

I leased one of these in August, very happy so far. Leased for $139 CND per month. I'm way over my lease limit so may have to buy it at the end, oh damn. Due to Owners Manual warning of -20 degree Celsius charging I've not driven it 5 days this winter, I park outside. I commute with this car and have another family car when needed. I drive the electric every chance I get and have often split up the family for different errands so we can do it all on electrons. 

I've been able to put a bike in the Smart with the passenger seat down and had to leave the hatch open when I picked up something at the hardware store I thought would fit. Have also put a whole cart of groceries in the back many times. 

One thing I did have to do was remove the rear view mirror, I'm 6ft++ it blocked my view of pedestrians and cars on the far right of intersections. I also suggest a hatch handle for the upper glass, I can't open it with gloves on.


----------

